# Question



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Tommy
Are there any videos of you doing a one step ground? Having a little problem with step.
Bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea there are a few out there... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqiJRry0goM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU&feature=channel

Tommy


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks


----------

